# Soooo embarrassing



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Ran out of gas. Trolling home. Fighting off the gulls with my net. I'll make it home. Nice red on chicken on the bone


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just when you think you have seen it all. Trout smelling poodle


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Made it home


----------

